# Crew Needed



## BKB64 (Oct 25, 2009)

Looking to make snapper run Wednesday if I can find 2-3 people that want to go split fuel ice bait help clean up when we get back. 32 Topaz out of Freeport Marina regular crew working and Wednesday looks like the only decent day


----------



## Deltamike (Sep 21, 2014)

Available if you still have room.


----------



## BKB64 (Oct 25, 2009)

PM sent Call me


----------



## BKB64 (Oct 25, 2009)

Trip cancelled could not get crew together.. good luck to all wo get out tomorrow..


----------

